# Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

Wer hat denn selber eigene Erfahrung mit Heringen aus BEIDEN Gewässern?

Kann mir also aus eigener Erfahrung eventuelle Unterschiede (oder eben keine, wenn keine vorhanden) nennen bezüglich Geschmack, Größe, Konsistenz etc. zwischen Heringen aus der Ostsee und denen aus der Nordsee???


----------



## Roter Piranha (18. März 2013)

*AW: Heringssaison 2013 Kappeln*

Hallo Thomas9904 Also meine Ehrfahrung sind,sie sind in der Nordsee viel Kleiner,Wohne direkt an der Nordsee bei Cuxhaven,aber zum Heringsangeln fahre ich immer nach Kappeln ( Ostsee) Da sie hier bei uns Kleiner sind,und man fängt nicht die Mengen in der Zeit die ich in Kappeln bin.Da bräuchte ich hier paar Tage für 
Macht hier also wirklich kein Spaß,und dann sind die meisten ca 10-15cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee*

Und vom Fleisch/Geschmack her?
Vergleichbar?


----------



## Corinna68 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee*

Hallo Thomas
Die Heringe sind schon unterschiedlich,Das liegt aber meistens am Zeitpunkt in dem sie gefangen werden.
Die Heringe aus Norge Kattegatt und Öresund sind bedeutend größer als unsere Heringe aus dem Strealasund.
Wobei auch im Srealasund die ersten im März nicht von schlechten Eltern sind,ganz zu schweigen vom Herbsthering, was Größe und Fettgehalt angeht.
Vor allem sind die Spezis unter sich und es läßt sich bequem den Silberhappen nachstellen,da wir noch platz zum angeln haben:q
Je mehr die Heringe durch ansteigende Wassertemperatur in Laichrausch geraten je mehr Fett verbrennen sie und ihr Fleisch wird labbriger.Dazu kommt noch der schlechte Umgang mit den Heringen wenn sie im Eimer in voller Sonne schon vorgegart werden#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee*

Also Herbsthering kulinartisch vorzuziehen?


----------



## Don-Machmut (18. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee*

Herbsthering oder Winterhering ist immer Fetter aber ob er nu besser ist #c ist ansichtssache .....also ich finde die ersten heringe hir im bodden im frühjahr sind alles schöne lümmel :g


----------



## Franky (18. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee*

Ich habe zwar bislang immer erfolgreich um Heringe herumgeangelt, aber gegessen hab ich schon so einige  Insbesondere der Vergleich von "Weihnachts-Fischessen" (Matjes in Sahnesauce) zum "Sommer-Fischessen" (Primjes) (gleicher Fisch, gleiches Rezept (selbiger Händler)) waren echt interessant und der Unterschied eklatant. Der "Winterfisch" war wesentlich aromatischer!!! Klar - hat sich mehr Fett für den Winter angefressen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee*

Sind ja schon mal Ansagen.
Danke.
Also Ostseeherbstheringe für Geniesser?


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (18. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee*

Hallo Thomas,

ja es gibt schon Unterschiede im Geschmack.
Je weiter Du in den norden der Osetsee kommst desto kleiner  werden sie wieder. Bei uns sind sie auch nur ca 15cm groß, aber wesentlich besser im Geschmack als die welche ich vor meinem Umzug immer in Rostock gefangen habe. 
Auch den unterschied im Geshmack zwischen Herbst/Winter und Frühjahrshering kann ich nur bestätigen.
Am besten schmecken die welche wir zur Zeit gerade beim Eisangeln fangen.

Gruß Detlef


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee*

brrrrrrrrrrrr - Eisangeln muss ich jetzt wirklich nicht haben, aber so ein paar Winter/Herbstheringe vom Boot aus aus der Ostsee will ich mir mal fürs Spätjahr vornehmen..

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## Heilbutt (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee*

Ich geh ja nun auch schon einige Jahre zum Heringsangeln, hab aber bezüglich des Geschmacks keine Unterschiede ausmachen können.#c
Meiner Ansicht nach hat der eher was mit der Größe und dem Fettgehalt zu tun.
Mit der Größe schon allein deshalb, weil der Fisch beim braten nicht so trocken wird.
Ich habe bisher immer geglaubt das der Ostseehering eher der kleinere ist?!?|kopfkrat

Meiner Erfahrung nach fängt man vom Ufer eher die kleineren, vom Boot öfter mal eher größere - Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel...:m

Ich mach seit Jahren aus Kappelner Heringen selber Matjes.
Ca. 2 x mal im Jahr machen wir von der Firma aus jedoch eine Großbestellung bei "Feinkost Klaassen".
Dessen Filets sind um Welten besser als meine selbstgemachten!!!!;+

Gruß

Holger


----------



## SundRäuber (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Hering aus Ost- bzw. Nordsee*

Oh Wunder , die  Heringe  die  Du  in Kappeln  angelst  sind  auch  auf  dem  Weg  zum Laichen . Das  die  Qualität  des  Fleisches  dann eine  andere  ist als  bei  einem Herbsthering ergibt sich  von selbst.Das  Fett   ein  Geschmacksträger  ist  , sollte  nach  so  viel TV-Küchenweisheit  auch dem letzten  mittlerweile  bekannt sein .Dem  zur  Folge sowohl  qualitativer  als auch geschmacklicher Unterschied  selbstredend.

siehe  auch  hier :::::http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantischer_Hering

unter  Nutzung und Zubereitung .

Unabhängig  von Wiki  gibt es  deutliche  Unterschiede.....im Frühjahr gefangene  Sundheringe ( Vollheringe)  Fleisch  schnell  weich und  labberig .
Im Herbst  in Hvide Sande  gefangene  Heringe ( Fettheringe) ohne Laichansatz....festes  geschmacksintensives Fleisch.

LG  Rene'


----------

